# What kind of eye protection do you use?



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

I want to bring as new topic the eye protection.

For sure the health and safety is on first place when shooting with any weapon such as the SS. 

Please advise about your interesting experience and situations while shooting.
Also how often you wear protection glasses?
What kind of protection glasses are the best for regular shooters?

All kinds of responses on the topic are well appreciated.

Wait to hear something from you guys and I will advise what my choice for Ballistic Glasses was and how I feel about shooting them 

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I wear 3M brand polycarbonate glasses, with no magniification so it doesn't interfere with aim.

Ideally, you should wear eye protection with a large surface area that stretches beyond the eye sockets, so that in the event of an impact It spreads the force out, rather than shoving the lenses straight into your eyeball. They should also be low profile and be close to your face to prevent bands from snatching them off your face. A paintball mask would be perfect for testing new bandsets and shooting styles as they offer maximum protection.

I used to skip the eye protection. About two months ago, I was plinking around my dorm with an expired bottle of tablets. I took a shot at a thermostat panel to try and turn it on. But unfortunately, it was shielded with lexan, and the tablet flew straight back into my left eye. I managed to close my eye just before impact, but I didn't walk away unscathed. For the next 4 days I had blurry yellow tinted vision in that eye, and "microscopic bleeding within the eye" the doctor said. Since then, I wear eye protection no matter what I shoot. Remember, you only have two eyes!


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you TNSG for your useful information and story. We should always remember how important are our eyes and offer them proper protection.


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

For sure if you want shooting glasses they need to be specific ballistic glass not just regular sunglass as a lot of people are doing. The result could be really bad.

The regular sunglasses SHOULD NOT BE USED as shooting glasses. They could offer you protection from wind and sunlight but they are enable to resist speed hit from different projectiles.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I have never used and probably never will use eye protection.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Always wear a condom...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not too sure how a condom will protect your eyes.

I wear shooting glasses. I was once hit directly in the left lense of my glasses by a .25 steel ball that hit the concrete wall and came directly back at me.


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I had similar experience Henry.

Ricochet is something that is not rare to happen at all and the results could be devastating if not well protected.

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Prototype.x said:


> I have never used and probably never will use eye protection.


No matter how small a probability of an unwanted event might be, the probability that it WILL happen aproaches 100% as the time progresses (coffee table wisdom).

It is very well illustrated in my recent post how I got a sting in my eye by the wild rose thorn - when I just put my head into the bush trying to get my dog back, and I run onto it. And this was the ONLY time I did not put my protection glasses on, and I bought them not only for shooting slingshot but also for when I go out wiht my dog or even go for fork hunting - there is alwas a possibility of geting a sting from a branch or so, over the face, in the eye etc.

Now, your answer above looks a bit out of mainstream thinking which this foum is trying to bring about which I will try to put in my words here: slingshots can be dangerous, they are no-chicken-sh*** toys/weapons today, and above that they already have lousy reputation which we can only fight if we have some common understanding and respect for basic measures on how to protect ourselves and others from ourselves.

So, if you bravely put your opinion as in your comment, I gusess that I also have right to put my coomment bravely, but please take it humorously if you can: if you "have never used and probably never will use eye protection", as you say, then I assume that you will never have the need to because when you kick your own eye out you will certainly not need the eye protection after that, right - but I sincerely hope that this is NOT what you had on your mind.. :slap: ?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> Always wear a condom...





Henry in Panama said:


> Not too sure how a condom will protect your eyes.


Lets say somebody is in a condom-related situation and the other party demands condom and somebody does not have it. So somebody frantically looks for one here there everywhere - which can wear somebody's eye mussles out so that somebody's eyes are no longer able to look stright but drop down. So I guess that SmillingFury might be right..

:cookie:

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> Always wear a condom...


Oh ya . That is a good idea . Now that's thinking outside the box .

View attachment 76928


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Always wear a condom...
> ...


Ok, then I am going to go take this thing off. Happy? Now I am unprotected.

Eye protection is a good idea too. You never heard a girl speak fondly about her man's eyepatch.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Remember kids, the only 100% safe method is abstinence


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Arber said:


> Remember kids, the only 100% safe method is abstinence


Pfft yeah right, this is totally real.
http://stuppid.com/girl-pregnant-baby-jesus/


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

I use EYRES ONLY $12.00 Universal protective frame design the TF12 fits a broad range of workers. A polycarbonate, one piece lens design with a moulded nose bridge that protects against high velocity impact and UV rays, the TF12 also features curved flex temples providing a comfortable fit.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

We try to keep all our bases covered.





  








Pocket Shot Safety Glasses




__
The Pocket Shot


__
Mar 7, 2015




The Pocket Shot Safety Glasses


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, here we go, for testing I wear these:









And for shooting I wear one of these with tape partially covering the right eye (I shoot with the sling in my right hand and I'm rt eye dominate, so I need to block the rt eye when shooting and let the aiming eye, the left take over):









You guys can do what you want, but I have been involved in shooting sports to long not to wear shooting glasses !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is my usual set up, sometimes like today I'll use lighter tubes ;-)

The glasses are a mainstay with this set up, the tape patch is now on all slingshot glasses !









wll


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Safety glasses are a must whenever shooting any kind of slingshot, and the eyes are too precious not to do so.

Some may think that nothing happens during 99% of target practice or hunting sessions, but unfortunately, the danger of ricochets from either fork hits or projectiles rebounding from hard surfaces, bands or tubes suddenly tearing and flicking back in the face, is a reality one cannot afford to ignore - once the eyes are struck, it is too late, and worse, potential irreversible damage for a lifetime results.

It's just not worth it, and safety glasses are not expensive these days: grant your eyes the best brands, if possible.

I use "Sperian op-tema" (protective spectacle art.no 1000018, 45 m/s impact grade) safety glasses" whenever shooting my slingshots (and slingshot rifle... ) as shown in the attached photo. I also use these when walking through the woods to avoid branches unexpectedly hitting the eyes.

Safety standards: *US military ballistic standards are higher* that the civilian ones - check this out:

http://blog.safetyglassesusa.com/how-to-identify-ballistic-rated-eyewear/

and

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/ballistic.html

What's good enough for the US military should be perfect for our sport.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Safety glasses are a must whenever shooting any kind of slingshot, and the eyes are too precious not to do so.
> 
> Some may think that nothing happens during 99% of target practice or hunting sessions, but unfortunately, the danger of ricochets from either fork hits or projectiles rebounding from hard surfaces, bands or tubes suddenly tearing and flicking back in the face, is a reality one cannot afford to ignore - once the eyes are struck, it is too late, and worse, potential irreversible damage for a lifetime results.
> 
> ...


I could not agree with you more. Just the fact of the elastic being pulled back and the possibility of the fork end breaking, letting go or ? should be enough. Just about all of us have been slapped in the hand by testing out bands, imagine if that hit was in your eye .... end of story, you blinded in that eye !

And then like you say you have fork hits, bounce backs and who knows what to go wrong. Sling shots are a blast, but they are dangerous and not toys for sure.

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I wear prescription glasses made of trivex when using a slingshot.

I discussed it further here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40020-eyeglasses-and-slingshots/?hl=trivex


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bolle tracker II safety glasses - they might not stop a bullet, but they should keep any snapped bands or ricochets out of my eyes, which for a light band/9.5mm steel, target guy like me, seems safe enough.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the Chuck Norris stare. The bb's keep going in the opposite direction. I do have a backup pair of safety glasses from simpleshot tho


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> I wear prescription glasses made of trivex when using a slingshot.
> 
> I discussed it further here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40020-eyeglasses-and-slingshots/?hl=trivex


I wear prescription shatter proof type plastic lenses. They are safety glass's approved but i dont have the little side pieces on the arms. They just slide off if you dont want them on. And i dont/cant wear progressives either. Im fine with looking old cause i am.


----------

